# late season tactics on public land



## tckim (Dec 24, 2005)

i've been bow hunting on public land near kansas city... there are only 7 days left for me to fill my buck tag.... i would love to hear any advise from other hunters regarding different strategies during the last week of December hunts. Also... is the second rut long over... is it way too late to rattle or use doe in estrus scents?

thanks for the help


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, KC, the second rut is over down here... about 45 miles south... as for late season tactics, my best advise is to get one earlier... spend the late season chasing coyotes...

also remember, your tag is still good for the 1-8 of january... antlerless only, of course, but still meat in the freezer...

:sniper:

good luck


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Probably a bit late for rattlin, I think the bucks get a bit worn out from the sparring. I do thiunk that en estrus scent will help and maybe even an estrus bleat at times!! Good luck. Remember, no day hunting is ever wasted even if the tag goes unfilled!!! :beer:


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

I would say try hunting near a food source for the fact that the bucks haven't eatin really heavy because they have been busy doing other things.......this is about the only way im able to see them after the rut


----------

